# Firefox Extensions Backup



## tuxx (27. April 2005)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man von Firefox-Extensions ein Backup erstellen kann? 
Abgesehen von dem üblichen Komplett-Backup "~/home".  ;-) 
Kann man vielleicht die Links zu den Extensions in eine Liste exportieren?


----------



## tuxx (8. Mai 2005)

Mit MassInstaller kann ich ja reihenweise Extensions installieren.
Nur wie bekomme ich die URLS der bereits installierten Extensions?
MassInstaller liest die URL's aus einer Liste.


----------



## tuxx (31. Mai 2005)

Keiner?
Keine Möglichkeit (vielleicht per Extension) eine Liste der URL's zu den Erweiterungen zu erstellen?
Damit man Firefox evtl. mal wieder herstellen oder genau so auf einem anderen PC verwenden kann?


----------

